
SpaceX Starlink satellite almost collided with a weather satellite - pjf
https://www.technologyreview.com/f/614250/one-of-spacexs-starlink-satellites-almost-collided-with-a-weather-forecasting-satellite/
======
ColinWright
Also on HN, the same story from several different sources in case you prefer
one source's bias to another:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20861508](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20861508)
(215 comments)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20861202](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20861202)
(comments moved)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20871208](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20871208)
(1 comment)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20873105](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20873105)
(1 comment)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20867879](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20867879)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20869858](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20869858)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20873568](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20873568)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20874753](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20874753)

